# pen-lock



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Got my pen lock in and installed and I have to say it is worth the the 30 bucks I paid off eBay, I really recommend having it if your a deep mud rider


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

How hard was it to install?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Very very easy, one bolt and your done


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

pen lock?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

It locks in the yellow lever for the diff lock.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

SquirrelBait said:


> pen lock?


Locking button for the diff lock. pen-lock was developed by Penland Bros. Racing . Hence the name


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup, heard good things about it with guys that need both hands hard on the grips. Well built and reliable.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Worth the money in my opinion, cheap upgrade


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I need one bad some holes you jump off and push and its hard to hold that lever at times


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

That's why I bought it, I only have a 2inch lift and some holes I have to work at it to get out, its a pain in the *** to hold lever and try to jump around to get out


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

I'm going to do this Mod soon as well.


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

Can anyony post a link to their site,this sounds like something I could use,I usually keep zip-ties with me so I can pull the lever and tie it to the handlbars.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

You can get them from HighLifter


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

To all of you guys that dont have one and like the mud (GET ONE) I have had mine for a couple of years now they are simple but work well.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep I've got one on my brute and it does make the job easier...especially for the two times that I've had to winch myself out and she didnt want to start moving at first so I had to pull the locker, run the winch, and hold the handlebars straight


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep...I like mine...Installed in about a minute and a half and fairly cheap


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Pics ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i think that the pen lock is the devil lol. i have heard and seen bad things when pulling the diff lock. i just bought good tires and hope they get me where i need which 98 percent of the time they do lol. i think of the yellow on my bike as a bio hazard sign and stay away from it lol..........i dont want my front diff to go boom


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ diff lock isnt good when runnign big tires in a bind.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> ^ diff lock isnt good when runnign big tires in a bind.


 :nutkick:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

its thumb control, i use my diff lock all the time and haven't had any problems with either of my brutes


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

your tire is also 13 pounds lighter then mine too lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> its thumb control, i use my diff lock all the time and haven't had any problems with either of my brutes


 
I agree with this to an extent...I use mine a good bit too annd haven't had any problems, however I know the outlaws WILL get me eventually...And yes I do practice thumb control, I am as light on the throttle as possible when in a hole


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah throttle control for sure, but so far no problems, had one on my 05


----------

